# Hello I'm Pigman



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello this is my first post here. I've been lurking for a little bit I love what I've seen especially the "Sculpting 101 post of the Coot" I'm always interested in good tutorials as I'm always trying to teach myself more.
I've been a monster at the Haunted Hydro in Fremont Ohio for 5 years now. Pigman is My signature charictor but have many other great charictors I love being a haunted house actor. I make my own prosthetics and costuming. I've been slip casting latex into ultrical 30 molds but hope to advance to foam latex soon. I do not have the time or the money to take any formal special effects courses so I have found forums a great place to get an education.
Thank you


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello and welcome!
I'm sure you'll love it here!
A LOT of talented people who love helping people out!
.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome, Pigman, from one Newbie to another. May you be as overwhelmed as I am by all the amazing and friendly, talented peeps here.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Pigman, Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Pigman and welcome to HauntForum!*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Pigman


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Pigman!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Soooooooweeee! Welcome to the sty! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Howdy Pigman. 
You work with Crazy Bob, huh. Cool!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Pigman....I am the Walrus.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, Pigman. always nice to get some fresh meat in the forums!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Pigman, welcome to the forum. Love to see some pics of your work.


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes I'm one of Crazy Bobs Minions


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome "Pigman"...hmm...Think I read a book with that title when I was in school. Was it about you?


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

I think that was Piglet a very good pal of mine from the 100 acre wood


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

No Seriously! Check it out. lol

The Pigman - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:N24680.jpg" class="image"><img alt="N24680.jpg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/5/5e/N24680.jpg/200px-N24680.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/5/5e/N24680.jpg/200px-N24680.jpg


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Always good to have fresh blood.


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> No Seriously! Check it out. lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pigman


No the book isn't about me. Actually Pigman is a werepig that hunts the banks of the Sandusky river near an old abandoned haunted hydro electric plant. He hunts werewolves to avenge his three little buddies who were just sitting at home chillin out watching the tube minding there own business when one of them nasty wolf guys showed up and wanted in. Well the wouldn't let him in not by the hair of there chinny chin chins. So the nasty old big bad wolf guy blew there house down. It was horrible all the chaos and mayhem now they are homeless with no where to go we we we to. So the mighty Pigman hunts the evil werewolves at the Haunted Hydro in Fremont Ohio.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

lmao. That's great! Haunter as defender of the homeless.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Party is right.

Welcome, Pigman


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Pigman


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Hi Pigman, welcome to the forum. Love to see some pics of your work.


Here are some pics of my newest work in progress the new and improved Pigman Bigger Faster able to leap tall buildings in

slow motion. We have the technology I hope. I plan to make a 4 piece prosthetic out of this. I know I can slip cast it out

of Latex but would love to make it out of foam latex or silicone.










Here are some pics of the Old Pigman


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

DOH my code didn't work
Let me try a different approch


----------



## Pigman (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I cant seem to imbed pictures here are some links to folders of the pics
http://picasaweb.google.com/nepp13/NewPigman
http://picasaweb.google.com/nepp13/OldPigman


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey pigman... ya hafta use the BB type code with the tags.

Great pics though, I love the pig man look!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Pigman


----------

